

Show HN:BUBBLE,sharing networks on top of Twitter, check and give feedback - leehnetinka
http://bubble.ly/posts/view/4e9e1acad0796216630002dc/

======
dusklight
I have no idea what this does, the explanation is not clear. there is no way
for me to try it without signing up for an account. Therfore I am going to
ignore it and close the window.

~~~
leehnetinka
Also all feedback is great, but If you really won't spend 2 minutes to create
an account, I'll wonder your enthusiasm to give valuable feedback and take
this into consideration while valuing it, but nevertheless you can use apples
credentials...

email... appletest@example.com password... appletest

